# One cooked chicken bone!!! UGH!



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

I am so PO'd right now.....I brought home some Indian food for my daughter for dinner and she had some tandori chicken on the drumstick. Well Bella went in and swiped the chicken bone off the tray that my daughter left behind after taking her dish to the kitchen. She just ate it minutes ago but she also just ate her raw chicken quarter and liver. Should she be fine?? I'm not stressing about it but its a first for me to have a dog eat a cooked chicken bone so I'm hoping she will be fine. She went and hid under the dining room table after she was caught and stayed there until I called her out LOL! So she basically gave herself a timeout LOL!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

This has never happened to me so I don't know, just wanted to say I hope everything will work out! Dogs are too quick at times :/


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you! Hopefully someone will tell me that it shouldn't be an issue as long as it's not a regular occurrence.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'd keep a close eye on her and this is where slippery elm is wonderful.

this product should be part of every medicine cabinet for both humans and dogs.

it coats the intestinal lining. that way, if the chicken bone shards a little, you reduce the chance of laceration.

watch her stools for bleeding...and watch her for anything other than normal.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

HAHAHA Those smart but oh so bad dogs!!! 

Gunner got into my bosses center console AGAIN today while I was in the store (cold and overcast, don't worry he wasn't in danger of dying). I came out and he had pulled out a bag of starburst candies. He looked SOOOOOO GUILTY. Wouldn't even look at me! I checked his mouth for any signs of him eating any candy but he didn't get any so I let him off the hook. He still sulked the whole way home. 

She SHOULD be okay, but keep an eye out for the bone to make sure it passes


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Anything I can give her that I may have at home now that is comparable to slippery elm? She also isn't a gulper so I know she would have crunched it up if that helps?


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Me and you are in the same boat. My stupid cats stole two bones on the kitchen counter and drug them on the floor. (They are raw fed, but decided to scrounge for food.) Anyways... Jasper ate two today. He has eaten them before and nothing has ever happened. I am not worried at all and I am sure it will pass fine. He crunched it up pretty well.


----------



## Growlies (Jul 27, 2012)

Because it was poultry hopefully everything should be fine. Just keep an eye out for water drinking, lethargy, blood in stool over the next couple days. Good luck.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Through the years I have had a few that ate cooked bones - GRrrrr- one ate a glass Christmas ornament-but I was ready for that one. <lol> Follow the slippery elm advice and watch her but I never had a problem. She will probably be just fine.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

SHE WILL BE FINE...Has happened with Buddy a few times ....keep a eye on her...though!


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I think more than likely she will be fine. And I have to think that her stomach acid should be strong enough from being on raw that it will help some with dissolving it quickly.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I know some people that ROUTINELY give their dogs chicken wing bones, pork rib bones, etc....COOKED! They are nuts. I have told them they are nuts. Dogs are fine (luckily). 


I am not saying its ok to do this, but one freak accident should be ok. 

The less you stress the less your dog will pick up the fact that you are stressing. I am sure the dog LOVED the tandori chicken too


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if you don't have slippery elm, just keep an eye on her.......and then order some or buy some g'd forbid there is a next time.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

TANDORI CHICKEN?? OMG, that is absolutely gorgeous stuff, you've given me a craving for it. There is nowhere round here within a 60 mile range that makes good Indian food. I love Indian food, did I tell you that??
Oh well, back to the pup. I was looking after a multi show award winning pedigree Rhodesian Ridgeback. She was food crazy. She got into my rubbish bin and ate a whole cooked chicken carcass. I fed her bread, piece after piece after piece and called her owners in a panic, thinking I had put their precious, expensive pup in jeopardy. They laughed and said this happens all the time and not to worry. And, sure enough, there was absolutely nothing happen out of the ordinary.
Your pup will be fine, we just hear these stories all the time about cooked chicken bones, I think it is very rarely something untoward does happen, so you'd have to be very unlucky. Just keep an eye out, but I'll eat my hat if there is a problem.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Has happened to me before with no untoward results, although it was worrying at the time.
Little sods aren't they??


----------



## Diva_Ziva (Jul 5, 2012)

I once took a full roasted Chicken out of the oven and set it on the counter to rest walked out for a moment to call my family in to wash up and set the table turned around to see that Ziva had snagged the WHOLE dang chicken off the counter and had it in her food bowl eating it.... I so forgot how tall danes were lol ... she was fine no issues ... I would watch her for a couple days.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

My girl did this - snatched a cooked chicken leg off my plate when I went to answer the phone. She was fine. I called the vet to be safe, and they said they weren't concerned.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Growlies said:


> Because it was poultry hopefully everything should be fine. Just keep an eye out for water drinking, lethargy, blood in stool over the next couple days. Good luck.


Being poultry doesn't make it any better. Cooked bone is dangerous regardless of what kind.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

ShanniBella said:


> I am so PO'd right now.....I brought home some Indian food for my daughter for dinner and she had some tandori chicken on the drumstick. Well Bella went in and swiped the chicken bone off the tray that my daughter left behind after taking her dish to the kitchen. She just ate it minutes ago but she also just ate her raw chicken quarter and liver. Should she be fine?? I'm not stressing about it but its a first for me to have a dog eat a cooked chicken bone so I'm hoping she will be fine. She went and hid under the dining room table after she was caught and stayed there until I called her out LOL! So she basically gave herself a timeout LOL!


Aussie did the same thin here a month or so ago and I was sooo worried. But he was fine. Just keep an eye on Bella but I think she will be ok.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone! She seems fine....she had squirt butt stool this morning followed by a couple of firm turds so I think she will be okay. So far so good


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Okay, so now her stool is firm but she started vomiting this morning and has done so twice thus far. She had a big turkey neck last night and was very excited to eat as usual. She appears to just be throwing up bile.....Now what? Do you think it has anything to do with the cooked bone she ate?


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

How is Bella doing tonite? Sorry I'm no help but sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

July11 said:


> How is Bella doing tonite? Sorry I'm no help but sending good thoughts your way.


Thanks for your concern  she actually vomited up some of the cooked tandori chicken bone and now seems fine.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Perfect. Glad to hear all is ok. You've probably lost a few years but as long as the pup is ok, thats all that counts!


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy to hear she is feeling better. Yay!!


----------

